# Bizzare Phenotypes - Is your girl freaky?



## HiloReign (Jan 22, 2012)

Without any pictures of my own I was curious to see that which I haven't! I wanted to start a thread hosting pictures, video, etc. of odd, freakish, originally colored, or otherwise bizarre weed plants! Fire away!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 22, 2012)

good idea lets see em! Havent got any freaks in my closet sorry lol


----------



## KushDog (Jan 22, 2012)

I got these seeds from my dope man, the strain is called "crackerJack"


----------



## BBYY (Jan 22, 2012)

KushDog said:


> I got these seeds from my dope man, the strain is called "crackerJack" View attachment 2012731


They look so good! How much longer til you cut em down? I've heard that cracker jack strain takes a long time to show buds, whats your input?


----------



## KushDog (Jan 22, 2012)

BBYY said:


> They look so good! How much longer til you cut em down? I've heard that cracker jack strain takes a long time to show buds, whats your input?



they take forever to show buds, the smoke is kinda harsh, 
but they do make good medibles tho.


----------



## missnu (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmmm...looks a lot like catnip and some peppers...lol


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 22, 2012)

I could totally make pasta with those...


----------



## Beta420 (Jan 22, 2012)

KushDog said:


> I got these seeds from my dope man, the strain is called "crackerJack" View attachment 2012731


Wow is this the hot new strain everyone is talking about? Looks like you have a rare pheno from the exotic McCormick x Lowrys strain. (originally thought to be lost forever but some clones were discovered in an old mans basement in Amsterdam. The clones were back crossed with Allspice and rebacked again with some F1 Canjun for stability.) It's supposed to have great bag appeal but the yields are a little light. 

Best thing is That after you smoke it you can use the rest to flavor your munchies! Total Win-win. 

This is going to take the industry by storm. Breeders take note! A new era has begun.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2012)

This one vegged claw-like leaves throughout, then took 12 weeks to flower when the rest of the same beans acted normally.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 22, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> This one vegged claw-like leaves throughout, then took 12 weeks to flower when the rest of the same beans acted normally.



Lol! Odd indeed, was the smoke good and yield the same? Thanks for sharing the feline strain


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Lol! Odd indeed, was the smoke good and yield the same? Thanks for sharing the feline strain


It smoked just fine, almost gave up on her back in June. It was one of those high maintenance ones I had to baby. I finally put her outside for 6 weeks, then flowered it indoors. The weird part is it came from a batch of indica dom, yet took 12 weeks when all her sisters took 8. The leaves grew normally for the first month, then the weirdness started. I have comparison pics I'll look for.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 23, 2012)

Odd little feline plant  I love it. Thanks for sharing. Let's see more RIU!


----------



## East Hawaii (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a Puna Budder from a friend. The buds are growing on the leaf stem. It was a outside plant I cut yesterday. Aloha


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 23, 2012)

Sick. More buds the merrier, especially some real Puna Budder!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 23, 2012)

Does this count?

I just chopped down my 3 male plants after 50 days of vegging from seed. I took a small cutting off one of my females and made an attempt at slicing the cutting into the stalk stem of the male lol... seems to be working, heres a photo after 18 hours from the chop

I really wish I had at least attempted this with the other 2 chopped males... because if this works, that stupid little cutting is gunna have itself a 50 day old 2 gallon rootzone! ...there really can't be a faster way to root a clone lol
I did kinda butcher the stem from the male plant though so I'll be really surprized if some desease doesnt kill it in the next week


----------



## stonerman (Jan 23, 2012)

was that cracker jack plant supposed to be a joke? I have never heard nor seen any strain of marijuana plant similar to that, it looks like its going to produce berries, not buds lol. 

I had a particular plant one time, that I cloned and kept it alive for a couple seasons. Every single leaf on the plant only had 3 fingers, instead of the traditional nine. It produced a nice stinky bud, and I thought It was a good idea to have, because if people stumbled upon them in the woods, they may not think they are marijuana plants, with only 3 fingered leaves. One time I had a female growing, the same size as all my other plants, except its stalk was literally 3-4 times the size of the other plants. It looked crazy ridiculous, It was only about 3 feet tall, never topped, maybe 2-3 feet wide, but the main stalk going up was like the thickness of a banana lol. I had other seedlings, same age and size very close to that one, and none of them shows any thick stems, so I was led to believe it was in the genes. It was one thick stem.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 23, 2012)

LOL if that mutant 2 sex plant turns out good that'll be crazy!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 23, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> LOL if that mutant 2 sex plant turns out good that'll be crazy!


Hahah yes, I've been trying to figure out a way to "utilize" my male plants in some way... seems such a waste to just get rid of them. If this works then I know what I'll be doing with males from now on


----------



## Beta420 (Jan 23, 2012)

stonerman said:


> was that cracker jack plant supposed to be a joke? I have never heard nor seen any strain of marijuana plant similar to that, it looks like its going to produce berries, not buds lol.
> 
> I had a particular plant one time, that I cloned and kept it alive for a couple seasons. Every single leaf on the plant only had 3 fingers, instead of the traditional nine. It produced a nice stinky bud, and I thought It was a good idea to have, because if people stumbled upon them in the woods, they may not think they are marijuana plants, with only 3 fingered leaves. One time I had a female growing, the same size as all my other plants, except its stalk was literally 3-4 times the size of the other plants. It looked crazy ridiculous, It was only about 3 feet tall, never topped, maybe 2-3 feet wide, but the main stalk going up was like the thickness of a banana lol. I had other seedlings, same age and size very close to that one, and none of them shows any thick stems, so I was led to believe it was in the genes. It was one thick stem.



Its a Tranny transplant.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 23, 2012)

Started a thread for my "freak in the closet"

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/505496-female-spliced-male-experimental.html


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 24, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Started a thread for my "freak in the closet"
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/505496-female-spliced-male-experimental.html


Definitely checking that out!


----------



## MRGreenThum (Jan 26, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> This one vegged claw-like leaves throughout, then took 12 weeks to flower when the rest of the same beans acted normally.


 Dude I have a super lemon haze like that, I got the clone from a close freind. He got the clone from one of his close friends. All the plants that where started from that one bean where like that, they called it the alien plant. I heard it is like some super top shelf but Im just starting flowering so Ill let you know lols.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 26, 2012)

Moar feline mutant plants!


----------



## Total Head (Jan 26, 2012)

here ya go. this was a mr nice master kush x afghan haze. she broke free of her lst bindings and shed a lot of lower branches on her own. so i had to start tying her down again during flower. then all her leaves went yellow but she kept ripening. she was an awful pain in the ass but the smoke was something else. bitch went 13 weeks. all her sisters acted right though.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 26, 2012)

Total Head said:


> here ya go. this was a mr nice master kush x afghan haze. she broke free of her lst bindings and shed a lot of lower branches on her own. so i had to start tying her down again during flower. then all her leaves went yellow but she kept ripening. she was an awful pain in the ass but the smoke was something else. bitch went 13 weeks. all her sisters acted right though.


Lol! She still looks like some good smoke though. Fidgity ganja smugglin


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 28, 2012)

Should have posted this thread in the Newbie Central... sure to be some freaky looking plants there lol


----------



## 420killabud (Feb 1, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have pics but I had an experience with an F1 Chiesel plant (blue cheese x sour diesel ) that was a triploid with very strange leaf formation. All leaf edges were almost completely round (no pointed edges, no pointed tips) and at the same time had a "wrinkle" effect to the entire leaf surface. Out of 4 different phenos (not counting this "mutant") I had never experienced this growth pattern again. This single female had a noticeable increase in potency over the other 4 phenos, but suffered a slightly smaller yield than average for the strain.

To this day I still have not had this deformity/gene mutation occur again. I still wonder if that was an extremely rare pheno or just a mutant. I am leaning more towards mutant as none of the clones took and an attempt at seeding proved to be a pure fail.
This was the first and last time I had experienced this sort of thing going on with any strain and or pheno. It was unusual to say the least.


:edit: That single plant carried the triploid characteristic almost full term through flower. Only the last 6 or so nodes returned to normal and it never over-came the strange leaf growth.


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 10, 2012)

420killabud said:


> Unfortunately I don't have pics but I had an experience with an F1 Chiesel plant (blue cheese x sour diesel ) that was a triploid with very strange leaf formation. All leaf edges were almost completely round (no pointed edges, no pointed tips) and at the same time had a "wrinkle" effect to the entire leaf surface. Out of 4 different phenos (not counting this "mutant") I had never experienced this growth pattern again. This single female had a noticeable increase in potency over the other 4 phenos, but suffered a slightly smaller yield than average for the strain.
> 
> To this day I still have not had this deformity/gene mutation occur again. I still wonder if that was an extremely rare pheno or just a mutant. I am leaning more towards mutant as none of the clones took and an attempt at seeding proved to be a pure fail.
> This was the first and last time I had experienced this sort of thing going on with any strain and or pheno. It was unusual to say the least.
> ...


Supa gnarly!


----------



## RumHam413 (Feb 14, 2012)

anyone ever had fan leaves look like a lobster claw?


----------



## C.Indica (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> This one vegged claw-like leaves throughout, then took 12 weeks to flower when the rest of the same beans acted normally.



This is almost certainly due to overwatering..


----------



## 420killabud (Mar 24, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> This is almost certainly due to overwatering..



Overwatering many times goes hand-in-hand with Nitrogen toxicity and/or pH issues. Both of which in the flowering stage can and a lot of times will cause the leaf "claw" although pH fluctuation usually results in sideways twisting leaves forming a "crab/lobster claw" I know I'm a little late on posting this but I wanted to bring this thread back up anyways. 

I've had a few that have done the same thing. Brand new batches of soil (I amend and re-use soil usually) sometimes end up being a little high in N (for me at least)and the more sativa dominant phenos usually get this leaf curling, but not normally until the switch to 12/12. I've always just thought it was excess N during the switch to and beginning of flower. 

For me it seems to take quite a bit of time to completely recover from N toxicity and it will definitely lengthen flowering. I even had a real picky bitch one time that wouldn't finish. Took it to 16.5 weeks and gave up (Keep in mind, this was a slightly Indica Dominant hybrid). It made decent bubble, but that's about it. Very racy, short lived, paranoid high.

I grow everything fully organic but haven't made the step to teas yet and maybe never will. I use the same recipe my grandfather taught my father and my father taught mepretty much my version of sub's "super soil" that I've been using for a long time. The only things I add are plain water every other watering, in between the plain water schedule I mix in blackstrap molasses, and top dress with alfalfa meal, fish emulsion and worm castings when needed. (Not always all three at the same time). It's excellent other than the sometimes excess levels of Nitrogen for outdoor gardens and with a few changes can meet the needs of any plant. Outdoors I usually bury fish 1-2 feet down. The corn, beans, and squash all love it 

After seeing those pics I'm on the fence now. Not sure if its a mutation /deformity or if its due to high N soil.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a Big Bomb plant that has been under 12/12 for 7 weeks now and is still growing vegetatively. I have 4 other Big Bombs that started to flower after a week of 12/12 and all the other conditions are the same for this plant so I think it might be genetic. I imagine that if I were to drop the photoperiod down to 11/13 or 10/14 it would eventually start to bud, but it probably won't bud under 12/12 do to some strange genetics. 

That being said I have had to continuously top the plant because it keeps growing vertically do to being in veg state, kinda like being in a perpetual state of "stretch". So this topping may be interefering with flowering hormones and causing it to not bud. 

I have a hunch that some Hombolt Counties Own Bush Master may give it just enough kick to put it into flower, I'm going to give that a try


----------

